# Room for two?



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

My wife desperately wants to go offshore. Was thinking about trying the galveston party boats but not sure if it would be worth the money. I work offshore and will be home on the seventeenth for two weeks so if anyone is going out and has room for two more i can split all costs. And would be willing to travel so let me know if anyone can help. thanks Rick.


----------



## Sc00bster (May 16, 2012)

Pm sent


----------

